

Feedback wanted on Zabibu: the perosnal cloud assistant. - pelatimtt

Hi all! I'm new to this group. Together with a friend, I created zabibu.com: a startup to keep all personal things organized. If you want, please take a look at the www.zabibu.com. We are now in beta and you can sign up freely! Let us know!<p>Thanks
Matteo
======
ScottWhigham
When I browse to your site, here's what it redirects me to:

<http://app0.zabibu.com/z/>

I run with Noscript on and I'm not about to enable javascript for that.
Redirecting my url seems fishy. Redirecting it to that url makes it seem scary
- that specific url pattern is very spammy to me. Something like
<http://www1.zabibu.com/> is cool but <http://app0.zabibu.com/z/> looks
creepy.

------
spravtek
It's looking interesting from when you start sinking with Youtube etc. Before
that I thought it was just another Evernote clone. I'd like to see more
examples like that.

